# Harbor Freight junk



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Can't really tell what the photo is. HF is always a crap shoot ,some of there tools are worth having some not ,the good news is they have a good return policy. Thanks for the review ,one less thing to order from HF to see what its about.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

For a tool like a plane, to make it work well and consistently, a certain amout of machining is required on properly formed castings and a certain level of metallurgy in the components. This requires machinery and skilled labor, and no one can put that level of quality into a plane today for $12 or $30 or even $50 at retail. It is just not possible.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

I have heard of people modifying these for scrub duty.

Put a heavy camber on the blade, sharpen good enough and scrub away!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw one of these in the store. It looked/felt like 100% junk.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tedstor, why do you even go into HF if everything you have ever seen is junk? Are you that fond of just finding items to compare to all your highest dollar tools?

Come on guy, lighten up a bit. No one ever said HF was top of the line but you have taken it as your personal quest to demean anything anyone has ever said about what is good about the store.

You ruin your own credibility by always finding fault, never finding anything redeeming.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Dallas- I have several HF tools that I like quite well. I've never considered myself a HF basher, and don't remember the last time (before this thread) I commented negatively about a HF product (although I'm sure I have at some point in history). 
Perhaps you have me mixed up with someone else?

PS- Sorry if my comment about this plane hurt your feelings. And thanks for that attack on my credibility  LOL.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ted, I may have to apologize… I am so exhausted right now and so tired of attacks on HF , (Same people don't attack Northern Freight that carries the same lines), because of medical problems.

Your Mr. Yuck avatar isn't good at instilling confidence.

Sorry if I said anything wrong.

Maybe 140 characters is the right amount to keep it real.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh no- I should be apologizing to you…...for my avatar. I should have known it would incite such unprovoked attacks. It's definitely my fault. 
"MAY have to apologize" "Sorry IF I said anything wrong.
LOL. 
I'll just leave here and chalk it up to you having a bad day. LOL


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

HF makes a few decent items worth buying… I have their angle grinder, spindle sander, and 60" workbench and love them, but their hand tools and hardware seem to be a complete bust. I've had driver bits break in half, clamps bust apart, screws strip/snap, and other failings that make me avoid HF for anything that I don't research thoroughly beforehand. I guess I can add their hand planes to the avoid list. Like others say, maybe you could camber the blade and make a scrub instead of junking it.

For quality hand planes that you can get cheap, go used and old. Find a stanley bailey (or sargent, miller falls, etc) on ebay, de-rust, sharpen, and possibly flatten the sole/frog/blade. You'll end up with a great tool for a good price. Alas the more I use planes, the more and better I seem to want… It's a slippery slope. Lee Valley and Lie-Nielsen eat a good chunk of my income nowadays, but I love these tools dearly and will use them forever.


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

Great scrub plane.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I believe Stumpy fashioned a scrub plane out of one of these. It turned out to be a serviceable scrub.


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

I am a brand new Snap-on franchisee and I represent the complete other end of the spectrum. I admit our tools are amazingly expensive. We offer value in a different way. HF has its place and admit I like some of there stuff (clamps and such). I do wince when I see some HF products in mechanics toolbox. But that is mostly because in the mechanics world of heavily used tools, these pose a potential danger risk. A kid recently showed me a set of HF impact sockets and told me paid $12. we sell those for several hundred $. I have visions of this kid losing an eye to a socket that has come loose or worse explode with heavy use. I am not here to debate the benefit of Snap-on and lee-valley compared to HF. It is what it is cheap tools for little money. There is a place for HF. Just realize you get what you pay for.


----------



## slabster (May 27, 2011)

I subscribe to bobasaurus's "used and old makeover" school of thought for hand tools. Besides quality they often have character, reminding me of prior times when you *had* to make your tools. Purchased some from a guy who had made many of his very nice furnishings with such handcrafted tools including a lathe he cobbled together.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

As Jim said "Can't really tell what the photo is."

So I took the Liberty of Cleaning it up as best I could. It's actually kind of "Artistic". Did you take the Photo?

Also just a Minor point. A PLANER is an Electrical Woodworking Tool.This is better known as just a PLANE, or HAND PLANE










*

I also went to Harbor Freight to have a better look. It's shown at a Price of $9.99 as compared to your $12.00 and a Customer Rating of 4.5/5. Not that they are always dependable.










*

I searched Lumberjocks to see if there were any other Comments or Ratings. There are 2 Postings. I just looked at One from about 660 Days ago. It's also shown at $9.99 and the Vast Majority of Comments were all Positive. Perhaps You just got a Bad One. HF also has a Return Guarantee.










***

I'm not sure what this means…. "Honestly if you are strapped for cash enough that you can't afford a good tool, new or used, then avoid this and *buy a good (Stanley or better) rasp plane and sandpaper.* This piece of junk is not worth the time and wasted material."

Thank You.

Rick

PS: I have NO Idea why they Bolded the HF Statement. But I can't get if off.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Question: If someone says "LOL"....... are they really LOL? or just snickering?


----------



## SigThrottle (Dec 5, 2013)

Rick, Thanks for doctoring up the picture, glad you liked it enough to do that. I was surprised that folks had any interest in that. In the future I'll take more pics with good lighting.

In regard to my statement about affording a better tool - I simply mean Don't be lured by it's low price tag if you need a planer.

a1Jim, bobasaurus, Tedstor: I think I share your sentiment about HF tools… It's not a place you buy tools that you expect to last, but they have their place. I don't mean to dog on the store but I would have not bought this tool if I saw bad reviews.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

My Pleasure Sig. I can see where the "Good Reviews" might have swayed your Opinion.

Thanks for your reply.

OH! 23 Hours Only! Welcome to LJ's!!!!

Rick


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

juniorjock,

I bet that sometimes when people say they are "LOL" they they are really *S*nickering *H*ard *I*n *T*ears, but don't want to admit it.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I like mine. But I'm no hand plane expert.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I can actually say that I just LOL'd. Thanks, Chuck!


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

A valuable thread on this site is the Forum thread on HF gems.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Take her back


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Replacement knobs and totes cost 3 to 5 times what you paid for the plane. I know where to but ant replacements I need now. Look you bought a cheap tool, they didn't tell you it was anything else. What did you expect for a hand plane that cost 1/10th or less the price a good hand plane? Here are some things you can do to get it to be useable but it will never be a Lee Nielsen. To fix the loose tote cut a little off the length of the bolt, it's probably bottoming out and use some loctite when you reinstall it. The chip breaker on most planes generally needs some work so check out this video on fettling it. 



And sharpen the iron to a razors edge, will it turn it into a Bedrock or Veritas plane? No, but it just might allow you to get all the performance it potentially has in it. Or take it back and get a refund and watch Craigslist for a good old Stanley but be prepared to do some work any plane you old or new. It's just the way it is. I've looked at the plane you have and understand it's deficiencies. I wouldn't buy one but if I had one I'd tuning it up my best shot. I do have a rabbet plane (made in India, Anant?) from HF and it was a little rough but after some work it cuts some nice rabbets and has a bullnose feature as well. Haven't seen it at the local HF in a few years but if you find one it's worth the $10.00 they were selling them for.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a HF trim router I bought 8 years ago as a throwaway. Can't kill the damn thing and I've used it a lot.
As others stated HF is a hit or miss proposition. For 10-12 bucks you can't expect much. 
I usually restrict my HF purchases to consumables.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people were able to get this plane to work quite well. 
It take a little time and a little talent but now they are happy with it. 
May be you lack the time or the talent or even both.
Myself was thinking about buying one, I shall buy one some day.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have owned this plane for about 1.5-2 years now. I don't think it's as bad as the OP makes it out to be. It took some time to tune up but I was able to get somewhat decent shavings in softer hardwoods. Out of the box the sole was not flat and the blade probably couldn't cut butter. Dare I say, out of the box, it looked like a $10 plane. Imagine that. It just never made me completely happy, but it wasn't useless. I now have three number 4's (Stanley, Dunlap/MF, and Union), so this HF now sits as a paperweight. My biggest complaint with it was that the blade adjustment took too much time to get right, since you can't adjust depth or lateral without effecting the other.

If things are loose on it, take it back, like others have said.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Im not a hand plane guy, but I have one of these. I sharpened mine and it has done a nice job on the edges of doors that use to stick and on a hump on my subfloor that I needed to get down before I installed wood flooring.

Best thing about it was that I didn't give a damn about hitting a nail with it since I paid $7.99 on sale.

I've always considered handplanes more of a handyman tool than a woodworker tool though.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Seems like the two most engaged discussions on tools are those at the opposite ends of the spectrum: Festool and Harbor Freight. I am not surprised that a $400 ROS from Festool works well, just not convinced its worth that price. I am not surprised that a $12 plane from HF takes a lot of work to make it a passable bench plane, and then with flaws. I can see being disappointed that the HF plane has continuing issues, but I figure that's what you're in for when you spend $12 on a plane-you're taking a $12 gamble that with a lot of work it might be passable. It's a gamble, but not an expensive one. I can't get too mad at HF when their dirt cheap tools don't work as well as more expensive tools.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with you completely, CharlesA.

This is a subject that fascinates me. I have my own theories on why Festool and HF are such hot topics, but I love reading the comments from all sides.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree with everyone's comments about this plane, and high end Festool and low end HF tools. With high end tools you know what you are purchasing, that it will do the job it was designed for and in most cases they stand behind it. Low end tools, you may have to tweek them a little or a lot and depending on your skill in this area, it will also affect the outcome of this activity. Also mentioned earlier is that most all tools require some adjustment from setting up to sharpening blades. Some modifications are done just because the end users finds it to better suit their use. If the tool is not functioning as designed, it can be a safety issue and should be returned if it cannot be resolved.

I would look at this plane as an opportunity to learn to flatten a sole of the iron, see the results, if it works out great if not, $12.00 and some time has been invested, a skill has been learned/developed and also that this product may not be the one for this intended use, to obtain desired results.

I wonder just how many actual businesses use Festool as their primary tools of choice. I agree they are great tools, but also agree that maybe not at the price.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Still can't understand how some guys have no trouble purchasing a sub standard tool simply because it is inexpensive.

Some people can rationalize anything I guess…..


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

lj61673, I don't purchase a tool simply because it is inexpensive. I purchase a tool when what I get for what I pay represents value. Sometimes the best value is provided by the most expensive tools. Other times, not.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Still can't understand how some guys have no trouble purchasing a sub standard tool simply because it is inexpensive.

Some people can rationalize anything I guess…..
*

And some people can rationalize spending money when they don't need too only because they can.

Kind of like the people that have to drive the best, newest and most expensive SUV available.
Not because it is better, but because it makes them look important to their friends.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

It all depends what you plan on doing with it. How many people would use a Lee Nielsen plane to shave off a hump on a plywood subfloor overtop of nail heads?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I plan on buying one of these to use as a scrub plane. I have no qualms at all about buying one for that use. I do have a few HF tools. I could never afford Festool equipment, and wouldn't spend that much even if I did have the money. I have a few Bosch tools, and I consider them the best value for the money. I also have a few Ryobi tools that have surprised me by being better than I expected. I try to buy the best tool that I can afford, to do a given job. For a scrub plane, HF is just fine (to me).


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

lj61673
All woodworkers are not created equal (or with big wallets). Some learn to make things work with what they can afford. And most of the time, things work out fine. . . . . just saying.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

@juniorjock

Hallelujah, brother, hallelujah.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*I don't purchase a tool simply because it is inexpensive. I purchase a tool when what I get for what I pay represents value.
*

A tool that breaks or cannot properly perform its designed function without issue has zero value.

Sorry but there's no other way to view it in my opinion.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

No need to be sorry. But what you just said is that the way you view things is the "only" way. Kind of like it doesn't matter if someone who has little money to spend shouldn't buy what they can afford because it might break.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*And some people can rationalize spending money when they don't need too only because they can.

Kind of like the people that have to drive the best, newest and most expensive SUV available.
Not because it is better, but because it makes them look important to their friends.
*

Not sure why you are using a car analogy in a thread about cheap hand planes. 
Feel free to spend as much or as little as you please, that's nobody else's business. As for "their friends" I can't remember the last time I heard of anyone having people over to brag about their planes…..anything is possible I guess….


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*No need to be sorry. But what you just said is that the way you view things is the "only" way. Kind of like it doesn't matter if someone who has little money to spend shouldn't buy what they can afford because it might break.*

Not at all. I said MY opinion. 
If you think a poorly made tool has value then that's your opinion. We just judge value differently, that's all.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I reckon so.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

lj61673, I disagree. A tool that cannot properly perform its designed function without issue can have tremendous value if the price is low enough. I purchased a tile saw from HF several years ago. I don't remember what I paid, but I remember it was about 1/3 what I would have paid at Sears. Anyway, the fence did not work from the onset and still does not work properly. I rarely need the fence but, when I do, I clamp a short piece of wood to the table, no problem. And it performs extremely well.

I have used the saw on at least 4 bathroom remodels and a couple of kitchen remodels. And I lent it to my son for one of his projects.

The purchase of that saw at that price represents tremendous value to me. It does not perform its designed function without issue, however.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I heard somewhere that Sawstop was made by HF and just rebranded.

Haw!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

To me the question isn't whether you want to spend money on quality tools or spend little on cheap tools that you have to finesse, adapt, and live with the shortcomings. Either is an acceptable choice given your preferences and circumstances. Just don't buy the dirt cheap HF plane and get mad when it ain't a Leigh Valley.

I use four planes regularly: two old CL/eBay Stanley's that I've gotten into shape and two cheapy Groz planes that I've gotten into shape. I'm happy with three of them and still trying to tune the 4th to be perfect. They work for me.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

lj61673, you did not specify a particular tool in your original answer, leaving the discussion open to any tool.
Do you not agree that is so?

A car is as much a tool as a plane is.
A hammer is as much a tool as a locomotive is.

Because you do not see a value in a tool does not make it without worth, it makes you seem a bit pretentious and snobbish.

Which would you buy, using the plane simile, a Stanley #4 circa 1930 for $5 at a yard sale, putting in 3 hours of labor to make it useful, or a LN brand new for $100 and still put in several hours to make it right?

Many of the HF tools, as well as the Northern Freight tools are made at and by the same companies that make your expensive name brand tools.
The difference? probably quality control. 
You have to watch what you are getting. But you need to do that anyway. 
For instance, I had a need for a new framing hammer. First choice was a 22 oz. Estwing. 
I picked up and swung all that were in stock in several stores. None felt right, (I am left handed).
I finally bought a Vaughn at $4 less because it felt, hefted and swung correctly.
Was id a lesser tool because I paid less for it, or was it a better tool because I have used it for 15 years and feel comfortable with it, at the expense of the $4 extra?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been buying HF tools for over 25 years, except for a router that I returned I always have been satisfied with them.
It is a principle for me tho never pay for a "famous" brand but the pay for value. In my opinion tow brands have excellent value: HF and Rigid.
I made a living during about 15 years an heavy equipment mechanic using almost exclusively HF tools, they never failed me.
HF is an excellent value.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Dallas, I don't think lj61673 hits many yard sales. Seriously, I don't think that he's snobbish. Its just the way he is, and I'm sure there are a lot of other LJs out there exactly like that. I admit that if I could, I'd buy the best of the best on every purchase. But that's not going to happen. I shop around for the best quality at the best price. I have learned that when I'm going to make a larger buy (saws, routers, etc.) I don't automatically go to the least expensive. Usually when I did, sooner or later I'd end up buying the same thing again (a step or two better) because I wasn't satisfied with the results of a tool. I save a lot of cash by cutting out that first purchase.

By the way . . . . aren't just about all HF hand tools guaranteed for life? I'm about sure the Pittsburgh stuff is.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Which would you buy, using the plane simile, a Stanley #4 circa 1930 for $5 at a yard sale, putting in 3 hours of labor to make it useful, or a LN brand new for $100 and still put in several hours to make it right?
*

If you can find a lie Nielsen plane new for $100 THAT would be a value!
The flaw in your analogy is that the Lie Nielsen would not need several hours to make it right. The body's are beautifully cast, the soles flat, the hardware high quality, the blades of high quality and lapped perfectly flat and ground perpendicular. All you need do is hone the blade and you have a tool that your granchildrens grandchildren can use. Add to that pride of ownership, customer service second to none and the fact that it is 100% made in the USA (if that is important to you).

That's what I call value. You may see it a different way. Again, sorry if that sounds snobbish to you. Sounds to me like you're being a bit defensive when there is no need to be. This thread is about a $12 hand plane. You think it's $12 well spent. I think it's $12 wasted.

By the way, I own 6 hand planes, two of them are Lie Nielsen, one purchased used and one new. I also own exactly one Festool product. So much for snobbish.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually, I am not being defensive.

I am trying to point out that automatically relegating everything from HF to the class of 'Junk' is just as wrong as trying to prove that only LN planes and Festool products are any good.

If a tool does the job it is designed to do it is worth what the consumer will pay for it.

By the way, I don't own any LN or Festool products, I have used some of them and don't see the value.
The flaw in your analogy about not needing several hours of work to make an LN a good plane is that some people simply cannot afford one, but have plenty of time to work on another, lesser brand to get the same job done.
I own 8 planes, none of them newer than 1942, most built around 1900. All took me several hours to put into usable shape, all but one cost me less than $12. 
All are name brand, all work beautifully.
I take pride in my tools. Because I did the work myself, not because someone on a production line did the work for me. If customer service is needed with LN or Festool product, my question is why would it be needed if those products are so good?
As for Festool being 100% American, I would doubt that. It isn't cost effective to make things like the capacitors, resistors, switches and other electrical parts in the US anymore.

Edit: After some research it seems Festool is made a number of places, most notably Wendlingen, Germany
but also in other countries.
(So much for pride of "Made in USA")

You keep your ideas of what quality are and I will keep mine.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad to see the edit on Festool. They're not an American company: http://www.festool.com/EN/About-us/Pages/Made-in-Germany.aspx


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I have tools ranging from Festool, Powermatic, etc. to Black&Decker, HF, off brand truckload tools sales etc.
The HF style tools are the "use it and abuse it" tools with little regard to the consequences of the use. As long as it gets the job done to the degree that it needs to be completed to. Such as " on a hump on my subfloor" without worrying if you're going to hit a nail. For me, HF has a place for cheap "disposable" tools.
As DillyDaley mentioned…a great place for consumables…acid brushes, chip brushes, nitrile gloves, tarps, etc.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*If a tool does the job it is designed to do it is worth what the consumer will pay for it.
*
This sums it up and echos what I said previously.

More times than not, HF tools fail this test.
Also, there is no "flaw" in my analogy about LN tools because it is not an analogy. It is a simple fact. They are flat, square and true out of the box. If, and this is rare, they are less than perfect, they can be sent back and replaced without question.

*
I take pride in my tools. Because I did the work myself, not because someone on a production line did the work for me.*

You didn't do the work yourself, you simply tried to repair or improve a broken or non functional tool. With the emphasis most assuredly on tried.

And I never mentioned Festool as American, that reference was for Lie Nielsen. Sorry if you couldn't deduce that as everyone knows that Festool is manufactured elsewhere.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have nearly 200 clamps of different types and brands.
Some are Jorgy's, some are Irwin, Some are antique, some are older than you and I added together, (Really nice old hand made parallel wood clamps that belonged to a very nice gentleman who bequeathed them to me), some, (about 60), are cheap Chinese stuff from 30 years ago, some are Chinese/HF products.
All of them do the job I ask them to do.
You made a generalized blanket statement: *More times than not, HF tools fail this test.* How do you know this if you haven't used the tools from HF? Clairvoyance?

I *tried* to repair or improve a broken or non functional tool?
Wow, how arrogant can you be?
Just because you, sir, have no skills, doesn't mean that the rest of the population is lacking in skills.
I build many of my own tools, they function, they do the job required.
Would you toss out your Tablesaw or bandsaw or mitersaw just because it needed a bearing or a blade? 
Your simile falls apart right there.

*And I never mentioned Festool as American, that reference was for Lie Nielsen. Sorry if you couldn't deduce that as everyone knows that Festool is manufactured elsewhere.*

Truthfully, you left yourself open for that comment by not differentiating. You made a Flat statement of * Add to that pride of ownership, customer service second to none and the fact that it is 100% made in the USA (if that is important to you).*
Since I don't own a Festool, I didn't know about it, therefore your statement that, *"Sorry if you couldn't deduce that as everyone knows that Festool is manufactured elsewhere."* is totally fallacious.
I also am not certain that LN brands are made totally of American materials. Since they are in Maine, very close to the Canadian border, the bronze and malleable iron could conceivably come from there. There is no proof one way or another.
Manufactured in the US is one thing, of totally USA made materials is another.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought we were talking about The Plane, The Plane


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*By the way, I don't own any LN or Festool products, I have used some of them and don't see the value.*

The same question might be asked of you, seeing as how you don't own either. And if you cant see the value in a well made quality tool then perhaps HF if the correct choice for you.

As for me being clairvoyant, if that were true I would have picked the winning powerball numbers years ago and we wouldn't be having this spirited discussion.

As for the plane in question in this thread, I just pray that my wife doesn't leave one in my Christmas stocking.
(just kidding) (kinda).

Either way, different strokes for different Lumberjocks I suppose. 
Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

"And if you cant see the value in a well made quality tool then perhaps HF if the correct choice for you."

Value, to me, is a combination of factors - one of which is the price/cost of the item. Value is not the same thing as quality. Value is what you get back in exchange for what you pay.

In my opinion it's impossible to "see the value in a well made quality tool" (or any tool) without also seeing the price tag.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

lj61673, this has been a great argument, and I think we need to carry it on on a different thread, perhaps a new one or one of the myriad HF/NT/Festool/etc threads.

We have stolen this fellow LJ's review and for that I am much chagrined.

It has given me something to do while in hospital though, LOL.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

for those who want an appropriate plane for a plywood subfloor, I suggest this baby:









Only $575!


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Touché!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*CharlesA*..... Agreed, except I bought an old Craftsman electric plane at a flea market years ago.

It would handle up to 3 5/8" wide, up to 1/8" thick.

We used it for years on everything from doors to floors to raw logs. It worked great for making a flat spot on small logs to run through the band saw.

I replaced the belt once, blades twice and finally burnt the motor out when I ignored the tell tale signs that it needed new brushes.

Total cost for the machine was $3 + a used cord off another dead machine, eventually, (after 8 years or so), I had to change the blades. I bought 8 sets of them on eBay for $4 + $5.35 shipping. I changed once more until I got stupid and burnt out the motor.

Anybody need any blades?


----------



## SigThrottle (Dec 5, 2013)

@Rick: thanks for the warm welcome, i often come here for help with projects and techniques.

@Mantwi: I appreciate the advice and, moreover, the link. I haven't watched it yet but plan to soon. Now of course I didn't expect $12 to buy me a top quality tool but what i have now is a tool that doesn't do the job i bought it for. I may have to relegate it to a scrub plane and I'll barely ever need that.

I see several people here defending HF. Please let me tell you all that I'm not MAD about my purchase and I'm happy for anyone who gets good use put of this tool. My personal review is that it's not worth the money. Your results may vary.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

First off, I tend to disregard any review where the reviewer doesn't use the proper terminology. I don't think I've ever heard a hand plane called a "planer" by anyone that actually knew what to do with it.

Second, I own two of these. This is definitely not an online purchase. Go to the store, open the boxes and make sure the knob and tote are tight.

This is probably one of the best scrubs you can by. Camber the ******************** out of the blade and watch the material disappear. The iron holds an edge at least as long as the Victory in my stanley's. Very shockingly, the backs were almost dead flat from the factory on both of mine and be bevel was true. I went directly to a 4k waterstone out of the box.

The adjustment is actually really easy once you play with it and see how it works. It stays true. Once you are done lapping the sole, lap the "lump of metal that holds the blade on" as well. It's pretty tough.

I can't think of a better use of $10.00 in my shop currently.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I got mine for $5.99 with a coupon a couple years ago…opened several boxes in store to get the one with the least amount of flaws and the prettiest handles , and have been using it to scrape glue squeeze out off of my cutting boards ever since. Maybe someday I will sharpen the blade and see what else she can do : )


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

Woodworking should be an enjoyable experience, not an exercise in frustration. If the tool you purchased doesn't fit the bill and you find yourself fighting the tool as opposed to allowing it to help you work the wood, then I believe your review is correct. I'm sorry, I don't agree with the crowd that claims a little finessing will make a $12, $10 or $7.99 tool a frustration free experience, that's just not in the cards. I have spent far too much of my time and energy working with substandard tools in the past, beating myself up with the pure exasperation that comes from cheap sh!t. I'm with the buy the best tools you can afford group. The best you can afford doesn't need to be the high end Festool-gold-plated-it-had-better-make my-breakfast-for-me-wildy-expensive tool but somewhere in between. Something that will continue to help make woodworking fun yet provide a price point that won't make you want to enshrine it in an acrylic block to keep it safe.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I walked through harbor freight and didn't buy a single thing. I would rather have nothing rather then junk.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

A few weeks ago I purchased two #5 hand planes for $20 each at the Mt. Dora Florida Antique Fair. For this price I can afford to purchase a new iron and chip breaker. With a little clean up these planes will outperform any of the cheap planes on the market today.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

Sale price for the first 2 clamps is too good to pass up so I'll get 2 of each size and use coupon to buy 1 that's 3rd down. HF Policy: 1 coupon/1 item per visit. No prob grocery store 2 blocks down then back to HF for 1 clamp w/ another 25% coupon…...Tomorrow 1 item w/ coupon I've got a stack of coupons plus 1 free item every visit SCORE!

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-bar-clamp-96214.html SALE $3.99 WAS $6.99 GREAT REVIEWS BY LJ's
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html SALE $2.99 WAS $5.99 GREAT REVIEWS BY LJ's

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-handscrew-clamp-4852.html $7.49 25% off coupon 1 item only
http://www.harborfreight.com/10-inch-handscrew-clamp-4853.html $8.49 25% off coupon 1 item only

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-microfiber-cleaning-cloths-69678.html $2.59 25% off coupon 1 item only.
TERRIFIC FOR DUSTING!!

http://www.harborfreight.com/fluorescent-magnifying-lamp-60643.html $36.99 25% off coupon 1 item only
GREAT REVIEWS BY LJ's

My favorite freebie are those black scissors they're indestructible. Thanks for reading I'm off to HF now.


----------

